

There are no patent trolls in fashion. - jpn
http://www.ted.com/talks/johanna_blakley_lessons_from_fashion_s_free_culture.html

======
gcb0
There were some legal copying fights in fashion just like there were some in
music... but that's not my field, so i will lack concrete examples.

Also, product design has very much copyright protection and you also find
utilitarian design elevated to the form of art.

(and her example about some fashion clothes being inspired by avatar is
pointless since avatar is inspired by american indian, so where do you draw
the line from copying from the original source and copying from the derivative
of that original source?)

